# What to bring to the hospital...???



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

So I've got a running checklist of things I want to bring with me to the hospital for my surgery next Thursday..._NEXT THURSDAY!!!_ AAAAAAAGH!

Here's what I've got so far:

V-neck t-shirt (I'm wearing a bright pink one to the hospital)
socks
leg warmers (I have no idea if the AC will be cranked or not)
glasses (my old pair)
iPod
driver's license
Extra Strength Tylenol

Anything else you guys can add to the list? Anything I'm forgetting? I'm packing it all in a bag, and I'm putting my mom in charge of it. I KNOW she'll want a "job" while she's there, so I thought that would be a good one for her. 

As far as my "at home stash", I've already got a batch of strawberry popsicles in the freezer, I'm planning on making some chocolate peanut butter ice cream, and I've got a big pot of chicken soup in mind, as well. I've got an insulated cup with a straw, lots of v-neck shirts, some glorious all-natural hard candy (for the post-op sore throat), and a stash of Biofreeze for my sore shoulder/neck muscles. (The Biofreeze will NOT come close to the incision, btw!) I'm already cleaning my apartment somewhat compulsively, so that won't be an issue at all.

Any other suggestions? I can't believe this is 10 days from tomorrow. Wow...this is really happening...AAAAAAGH!!!

Edit: I've also got an ice pack, thanks to the suggestions I've read on other posts! I have an aloe plant and some Vitamin E for the scar as well...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Earplugs (so you can get some sleep, or at least try to, while you're in the hospital)
Cell phone
Sense of relief for when it's over! 

You should leave the Tylenol at home. They won't want you taking anything that's not provided by a nurse or doctor while you are in the hospital.

Sounds like you're pretty much good to go!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, leave the Tylenol at home. 

I was kinda mad I didn't bring a laptop/iPad. I know many people didn't have it, but I started dumping like mad right after surgery. I had no pain but had an overall sense of anxiousness and was dealing with hot flashes all night long, so I only slept maybe 15 to 20 mins. The tv in the hospital was kinda crummy. I surfed the web on my phone all night long, but the iPad would have been cool.

If you are fussy about pillows (I am), you might want to bring your own.

Also, don't be surprised if you can't wear the leg warmers. I had to where those dang leg compression thingies for DVT prevention. And, I wouldn't bring the aloe or vitamin e cream. You won't want to put that on your scar for a week, minimally. Let the scar close and THEN start treating it. If you are anything like me, you won't want to touch it.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Adagio - good luck and God bless ! OMG I cleaned my house yesterday like a mad - woman! My surgery is tomorrow morning at 7:30 and I wanted to get in a realllllllllllly good house cleaning! Today - I am just going over my list and checking it twice...you know its funny I had this scheduled two weeks ago and I do not think I have ever seen two weeks fly by soooooo fast! lol...I have my bag semi packed....when I get a little stressed I just hand it to God...btw that peanut butter/choc ice cream sounds wonderful!


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

For post surgery - something for constipation. I'm 5 days post surgery and its bad. Told me the percocet would cause it (boy did it) - stopped taking it yesterday. Just a waiting game - I'm tired a little stiff but feeling pretty good. Have my post op on Wednesday - scar is healing. Waiting on the pathology results and then may be going on thyroid meds on Thursday. By the way could the vast amounts of calcium causing the heartburn and the constipation? Sorry to get gross - didn't know if this was normal or not.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't take any narcotics because I didn't need them...but also because my husband's patients call all hours of the night in terrible pain due to the constipation when they take them. So, avoid if you can! But, ya know, when your hormones are all outta whack, it effects your gut in all kinds of weird ways, too.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Tess13 said:


> For post surgery - something for constipation. I'm 5 days post surgery and its bad. Told me the percocet would cause it (boy did it) - stopped taking it yesterday. Just a waiting game - I'm tired a little stiff but feeling pretty good. Have my post op on Wednesday - scar is healing. Waiting on the pathology results and then may be going on thyroid meds on Thursday. By the way could the vast amounts of calcium causing the heartburn and the constipation? Sorry to get gross - didn't know if this was normal or not.


I've got a big ol' bottle of ascorbic acid (vitamin c) at home, so I'll use that if I get constipated (also great for tissue healing - BONUS!) I've got some magnesium, too, and access to all sorts of things like flax seed and aloe at work, should I need it.

YES, the large doses of calcium could cause constipation. Not so sure about the heartburn, but constipation - yes. (I work for a doctor...nothing grosses me out anymore!)

I hope your pathology is clear!!!!!!!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! The vitamin E and aloe will stay at home. (The plant is huge, anyway!) And thanks for letting me know to keep my tylenol at home! I never thought of that.

I've got a great pharmacy just down the street for me, so if I NEED the Vicodin, I'll be able to get it without too much hassle. (My NP told me that nobody ever really needs it...my surgeon just prescribes it, just in case.) I'm really hoping I can tough it out. (I'm a woman and a dancer...I have a high pain tolerance!)

The leg warmers are only IF they let me wear them, in case I get cold.  Might as well make good use of 'em if I can't dance for a while! If not - eh - at least I tried.

I'm thinking I may want to pick up an iPod charger as well, in case I'm using the thing for hours on end. Of course, I'll also need it in order to shoot videos of myself whilst still loopy from the anesthesia...and then post them on YouTube...and regret it later, once coherent. Oh, no...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My doc sent me home from both surgeries with a prescription for Colace to prevent constipation. I assumed it was standard practice.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I had my dad bring me a couple of puzzle books and a novel to read while I was in hospital after my gallbladder removal. I was SO bored!
The TV in the room had a lot of channels, but was tiny. It was only when I was leaving I realised it had a DVD player in the back of it.
A dressing gown and slippers might be good, too.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I woke up this morning with a stuffy nose and a cough. This is NOT on the list of things to pick up before surgery!!! I'm hoping I can get over it quickly with some bacterial and viral homeopathic detoxes. Grrrrrr!!!! Maybe it's just the weather change. It's getting chilly rather quickly!

Anyway, along the same lines as my original question: what did you guys eat as your "last meal" before surgery? Did you eat light (as in a salad) or go heavy on the protein (in order to last you through the next day)? I don't want my blood sugar to be too low due to lack of food, but I also don't want my system to be overloaded with a steak from the night before.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would take it easy on the food. (I say this because I vomited for 2 days after my first surgery. My body definitely did not like something in the anesthesia. They fixed it for my second surgery, and I could have eaten pretty much immediately after that one!)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I may have eaten a ton before my surgery. Possibly.  My surgery wasn't to start until 3:30ish in the afternoon and I couldn't eat at all that day, so I kinda sorta pigged out the night before. But, it also takes a lot for me to vomit, so...I wouldn't advise going nuts!

Edited to add, whatever you do, hydrate like mad. I was an emotional mess and was crying so badly that by the time I got to the hospital, I was pretty dehydrated. Then they couldn't find a vein for the IV (which is odd because I have juicy veins those vampires just love), so it took a while. It wasn't awful or anything, but it made a difficult situation that much harder.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!!!! I want to avoid anything and everything that looks or feels like nausea or vomiting at all costs!!!! I've got some acupressure magnets I'm bringing for the ride home, just because I have a feeling that cramming my 5'11" self in to the back of a Jetta, not being able to see where I'm going during the 45-minute drive, and still having residual drugs in me makes for a bad combination. I'll definitely go easy on the food. 

And yes, I'll definitely hydrate like mad! I always tell our patients to hydrate well before a blood draw, but I let them have lots of water right up until the needle goes into their arm. That won't be the case for me, obviously. I've already got plans to carry a water bottle with me wherever I go starting Thursday (as if I don't already do that), and make sure I empty it a couple times each day until midnight Wednesday.

Oh, this feels so WEIRD to be talking about my surgery in such relatively close terms!!! It's in nine days. Holy bananas!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

adagio said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!!!! I want to avoid anything and everything that looks or feels like nausea or vomiting at all costs!!!! I've got some acupressure magnets I'm bringing for the ride home, just because I have a feeling that cramming my 5'11" self in to the back of a Jetta, not being able to see where I'm going during the 45-minute drive, and still having residual drugs in me makes for a bad combination. I'll definitely go easy on the food.


Just so you know, I was up walking the floor of the unit a maybe two hours after I got back from surgery. I had an hour ride home 12 hours after the surgery and I sat up in the front seat...I'm short (5'4" but I tell everyone I'm 5'5" ) and the seat belt didn't bother me. We live in the foothills of the Adirondack mountains, so we were up and down and all around curves.

I ate french toast, OJ, and frosted flakes (mind you, rather soggy) before getting discharged...oh, and my husband brought me a vanilla chai, so I had that too. And then on the way home I made him stop at McD's and I got a large sprite and sucked that down too. Needless to say, nausea was not an issue


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

adagio said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!!!! I want to avoid anything and everything that looks or feels like nausea or vomiting at all costs!!!!


Okay. If you are prone to nausea and motion sickness, you NEED to let your anesthesiologist know. I did not know to mention it, and they never asked. I paid the price. But I DID let them know for my second surgery, and it was a night and day difference! My second surgery experience was far more like what joplin is describing! I was hungry and gobbled up a meal shortly after suregery...was easily up walking around in a short time...and no vomiting at all!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Okay. If you are prone to nausea and motion sickness, you NEED to let your anesthesiologist know. I did not know to mention it, and they never asked. I paid the price. But I DID let them know for my second surgery, and it was a night and day difference! My second surgery experience was far more like what joplin is describing! I was hungry and gobbled up a meal shortly after suregery...was easily up walking around in a short time...and no vomiting at all!


Oh trust me...she's gonna know!!! (At least I think it's a "she"...) She will know all the details, and I know I'll be begging her to do anything she can to keep me from getting nauseous! We're also going to have a discussion about my teeth. I had my top front teeth knocked out/pushed in when I was in college (cheer team accident), so that whole front row is a bridge. I've got a clear plastic retainer that I wear every night to protect it, so my dentist is HOPING that she'll let me wear it. (My surgeon was like, "I know they're always very careful with our patients' teeth, but bring the retainer anyway.")

And thanks for the encouragement, Joplin! I'm also gonna bring some snacks for the ride home, in case I'm hungry like you were!  I REALLY hope that's the case!

My surgeon is pretty sure I'll be able to go home the same day, so hopefully I'll be feeling good and ready to eat by the time I escape...ahem...I mean - by the time I'm discharged.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*I did eat a large meal the day before, but my surgery was also scheduled late - 3:00pm but did not go into surgery suite until 5:30pm. Needless to say, I was hungry when I got to my room. I waited five hours to get pain meds (not my choice) and only got a tiny jello and a tiny ice cream or two before that! I also almost ralphed when I took my other meds about an hour before I got the pain meds. But I didn't! hugs4

I also brought some extra undies as I was an overnight stay. I did get a chance to wash up some before I went home and clean ones always make me feel better!

TV with all those channels and nothing at all to watch! Ugh! Really, you are not there long enough (at least my first time) to do much but sleep some and get disturbed by the nurses, priest, housekeepers, nurse manager, sharp container checkers, guest relations person, newspaper delivery, nutrition delivery, nutrition pickup, hospital pharmacy visit (our insurance does not cover) and a multitude of other interruptions!

I was blessed with a second visit the day after I got home. Now, talk about bored!! I was on an IV, air compression leg wraps and the wall suction unit for two days and was mostly bed-bound and bored out of my gourd!!! TV really sucked and I brought nothing as I came in through ER. Ugh, no fun!*


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow...you had quite an experience! Newspaper delivery? Really?

Since my surgery is planned as an outpatient procedure, I won't have my own room. My surgeon intends to send me home the same day, but if not, they've got an extended recovery unit that I can stay in. I have NO IDEA what this entails. Hopefully it will mean fewer interruptions, since I won't have a room...but on the other hand, I may be sharing a room with lots of other people! 

I won't find out about my surgery time until the night before. I'm REALLY hoping it's early! Last I heard, they were thinking I'd be #2 on the schedule, which would get me in there at 9:30. Still, I won't know for sure until the day before.

So what are these leg compression wraps I hear about?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

adagio said:


> So what are these leg compression wraps I hear about?


They're basically "air pockets" that wrap around your lower legs and pump air in and out of themselves to keep your blood flowing. They're designed to prevent deep vein thrombosis (clots) in people who are laying down and not moving much for long periods of time.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i dont see anyone mentioned this..... my best piece of advice given to me. Bring a body pillow to prop yourself up or hold on to when you sleep. i slept in an incline, the body pillow was great. $14 target


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*The leg compression wraps are exactly what Octavia described. Feels like someone is giving you a leg massage - I wanted to bring the unit home, but no luck. I have a recent history of bilateral DVT's and a PE.

Our local newspaper gives out a copy to each hospital room during the week. Unfortunately, I was in for three days - Friday to Monday - shortly after my initial surgery stay and only got Monday's paper. I could have used the weekend papers as there was nothing (and I mean NOTHING) on TV the entire weekend and I was pretty much tethered to the bed!!

Please make sure the anesthesiologist knows how badly you want to avoid the nausea!! This is the first surgery that I have not gotten ill afterwards. I almost lost it, but I didn't!! It was as close as I could be without actually losing it!!!! I got ill after ACDF (spinal neck surgery - incision in same area as TT) and it was NO FUN. Had to get a new neck brace and all!! TMI, I know!!

Good luck and keep us informed!*


----------

